# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  PostgresPro 10 (64bit)

## tsaplin

При запуске с платформы 8.3.13.1476 вылезает ошибка

ERROR extension "mchar" has no update path from version "unpackaged" to version "1.0"

С чем связано сие  чудо!?

----------


## avm3110

> При запуске с платформы 8.3.13.1476 вылезает ошибка
> 
> ERROR extension "mchar" has no update path from version "unpackaged" to version "1.0"
> 
> С чем связано сие  чудо!?


А как думаешь.. почему 1С выпустило в продуктив версию 8.3.13 и тут же через 3 часа убрала ее от туда и перенесла опять в статус "тест-релиза"?

Не нужно хватать и кушать не пропеченые пирожки.. и живот не будет болеть :blush:

----------

tsaplin (07.09.2018)

----------


## tsaplin

> А как думаешь.. почему 1С выпустило в продуктив версию 8.3.13 и тут же через 3 часа убрала ее от туда и перенесла опять в статус "тест-релиза"?
> 
> Не нужно хватать и кушать не пропеченые пирожки.. и живот не будет болеть :blush:


Ничего не поменялось с выходом 8.3.13.1513, потестил та же самая ошибка, 8.3.12.1616 все ок

PostgresPro 10 (64bit), wind server 2008

----------


## avm3110

> Ничего не поменялось с выходом 8.3.13.1513, потестил та же самая ошибка, 8.3.12.1616 все ок
> 
> PostgresPro 10 (64bit), wind server 2008


А постгри - какой релиз?

----------


## tsaplin

> А постгри - какой релиз?


Снес его, поставил Microsoft SQL Server 2012, платформа 8.3.13.1513, все залетало

----------


## avm3110

> Снес его, поставил Microsoft SQL Server 2012, платформа 8.3.13.1513, все залетало


Не удивительно... С Постгри танцев с бубном бывает на порядок больше.

----------


## sh_scrooge

PostgreSQL релиз нужно ставить тот который дает 1С для закачки, там все взлетает на ура. Резил слоника с сайта слоника под 1С нужно допиливать, а зачем когда уже есть допиленый.

----------


## avm3110

> PostgreSQL релиз нужно ставить тот который дает 1С для закачки, там все взлетает на ура. Резил слоника с сайта слоника под 1С нужно допиливать, а зачем когда уже есть допиленый.


С сайта слоника можно взять более новый релиз "под 1С" чем с сайта 1С

если не гнаться за "самым последним релизом", то безусловно брать нужно с офа 1С

----------


## sh_scrooge

> С сайта слоника можно взять более новый релиз "под 1С" чем с сайта 1С
> 
> если не гнаться за "самым последним релизом", то безусловно брать нужно с офа 1С


внимательно читать что исправили в новом релизе и думать стоит спешить или не стоит... На самом деле 1С вроде норм успевает выливать новые релизи слоника. Поэтому считаю качать с оф сайта и танцевать с бубунами не стоит. 1С прекрасно летает на их релизе.

----------


## avm3110

> внимательно читать что исправили в новом релизе и думать стоит спешить или не стоит... На самом деле 1С вроде норм успевает выливать новые релизи слоника. Поэтому считаю качать с оф сайта и танцевать с бубунами не стоит. 1С прекрасно летает на их релизе.


То, что "1С прекрасно летает на их релизе" - соглашусь, хотя.. риторическое - "а где же бывает без проблем?"
то, что "внимательно читать что исправили в новом релизе и думать" - 100% поддержу.

А вот с " На самом деле 1С вроде норм успевает выливать новые релизы слоника" - не соглашусь. Примеры:
 - перерыв с 2015 до 2017 года с выкладыванием релизов;
 - большой разрыв между 20.02.18 (9.6.7) и 06.06.16 (10.3);

Для справки.. Сейчас на офе 1С лежит релиз 10.3, хотя слоник давно уже предлагает адаптированный под 1С релиз 10.5

----------


## HPDX2300

> А вот с " На самом деле 1С вроде норм успевает выливать новые релизы слоника" - не соглашусь. Примеры:
>  - перерыв с 2015 до 2017 года с выкладыванием релизов;
>  - большой разрыв между 20.02.18 (9.6.7) и 06.06.16 (10.3);
> 
> Для справки.. Сейчас на офе 1С лежит релиз 10.3, хотя слоник давно уже предлагает адаптированный под 1С релиз 10.5


Видать небыло специалиста по сборке Postgre - потому небыло офиц.сборок.
Зато в последнее время - "как из рога изобилия"
10.3-2.1C от 06.06.2018
10.3-3.1C от 25.10.2018
10.5-6.1C от 06.12.2018
10.5-9.1C от 19.12.2018

----------


## HPDX2300

вот здесь сборки PostgreSQL для 1С

----------

Godeht (07.02.2021), Trueman_v_tire (02.03.2021)

----------


## HPDX2300

а еще лучше использовать "Генератор инструкций"

----------


## HPDX2300

> а еще лучше использовать "Генератор инструкций"


сегодня посмотрел - страница недоступна (404), однако от неё *остался файл  meta.json* со всей необходимой информацией

----------


## HPDX2300

3 июля 2019 Кухар Богдан опубликовал в *своем блоге* об ОдынСек-сборках  «Postgres PRO»:
"...Одного веселого дня, я, да как и многие другие пользователи сайта «Postgres PRO», вдруг обнаружили, а точнее не обнаружили ) уже знакомых нам инструкций по установке «PostgreSQL для ОдынСек» под Linux и Windows!
Все сборки «Postgres PRO» для ОдынСек из свободного доступа убрали!
И т.к. я сам агитировал качать дистрибутивы на этом ресурсе,  просто не мог не написать в суппорт компании «Postgres PRO», чтоб получить хоть какие-то разъяснения по данному инциденту.
И вот какой ответ получил…
    «Здравствуйте, Богдан,
    Сборку дистрибутивов приостановили чтобы не дублировать усилия компании 1С и не вносить в путаницу в выбор СУБД.
    Планируем восстановить сборку свободно-распространяемых версий но публиковаться они будут только после прохождения тестов и их приемки компанией 1С.
    С уважением,  Andrey Fleyta»
Как видите, есть надежда на возвращение, но в какой форме это будет? пока не совсем понятно.
Да, версия «Postgres Pro Enterprise» по-прежнему доступна для заказа.
Могу предположить (мое субъективное мнение), что без вмешательства компании ОдынСек тут конечно не обошлось, так сказать «Попросили убрать» или просто не удалось договориться.)
Интернет маркетинг штука серьёзная, и крупные компании сегодня без него обходиться не могут. 
Если PostgreSQL не качают с сайта фирмы ОдынСек (Поддержка пользователей ИТС), компания не понимает как живет и куда движется рынок свободной СУБД (читай - "хотели срубить бабла - и хер"), а так все под контролем )
Ну и конечно больше покупают «ИТС» ), к слову он уже почти обязательный!"

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> 3 июля 2019 Кухар Богдан опубликовал в *своем блоге* об ОдынСек-сборках  «Postgres PRO»:
> "...Одного веселого дня, я, да как и многие другие пользователи сайта «Postgres PRO», вдруг обнаружили, а точнее не обнаружили ) уже знакомых нам инструкций по установке «PostgreSQL для ОдынСек» под Linux и Windows!
> Все сборки «Postgres PRO» для ОдынСек из свободного доступа убрали!
> И т.к. я сам агитировал качать дистрибутивы на этом ресурсе,  просто не мог не написать в суппорт компании «Postgres PRO», чтоб получить хоть какие-то разъяснения по данному инциденту.
> И вот какой ответ получил…
>     «Здравствуйте, Богдан,
>     Сборку дистрибутивов приостановили чтобы не дублировать усилия компании 1С и не вносить в путаницу в выбор СУБД.
>     Планируем восстановить сборку свободно-распространяемых версий но публиковаться они будут только после прохождения тестов и их приемки компанией 1С.
>     С уважением,  Andrey Fleyta»
> ...


Народ лично я сижу на SQL EXPRESS, но если кому нужен это PostgreSQL могу залить и дать ссылку любой релиз из списка https://yadi.sk/d/ipE99pfz4vLIXw

----------

Andy_VK (25.08.2019)

----------


## Andy_VK

А не мог бы ты, мил человек, поделиться дистрибутивом 10.5-24.1с?

----------


## Andy_VK

Забыл уточнить. Для Ubuntu 18.04 /x64

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Забыл уточнить. Для Ubuntu 18.04 /x64


https://yadi.sk/d/ipE99pfz4vLIXw
скачал это версия *10.8-13.1C от 26.07.2019* :
Дистрибутив СУБД PostgreSQL для Windows (64-bit) одним архивом 
Дистрибутив СУБД PostgreSQL для Linux x86 (64-bit) одним архивом (RPM) 
Дистрибутив СУБД PostgreSQL для Linux x86 (64-bit) одним архивом (DEB)

----------

Andy_VK (25.08.2019)

----------


## HPDX2300

> А не мог бы ты, мил человек, поделиться дистрибутивом 10.5-24.1с?


фрагмент http://repo.postgrespro.ru/1c-archiv...0.10/meta.json



> "18.04" : {
>             "x86_64" : [
>                {
>                   "product" : "PostgreSQL for 1C",
>                   "package" : "postgrespro-1c-10-server_10.10-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
>                   "version" : "10.10",
>                   "packages" : [
>                      "postgrespro-1c-10-client_10.10-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
>                      "postgrespro-1c-10-contrib_10.10-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
> ...





фрагмент http://repo.postgrespro.ru/1c-archiv...11.5/meta.json



> "18.04" : {
>             "x86_64" : [
>                {
>                   "install" : [
>                      "apt-get update -y",
>                      "apt-get install -y wget gnupg2 || apt-get install -y gnupg",
>                      "wget -O - http://repo.postgrespro.ru/keys/GPG-KEY-POSTGRESPRO | apt-key add -",
>                      "echo deb http://repo.postgrespro.ru//pg1c-arc...c-11.5/ubuntu/ bionic main > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/postgrespro-1c.list",
>                      "apt-get update -y",
> ...

----------

Andy_VK (25.08.2019)

----------


## HPDX2300

> А не мог бы ты, мил человек, поделиться дистрибутивом 10.5-24.1с?


фрагмент http://repo.postgrespro.ru/1c-archiv...0.10/meta.json


```
         "18.04" : {
            "x86_64" : [
               {
                  "product" : "PostgreSQL for 1C",
                  "package" : "postgrespro-1c-10-server_10.10-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                  "version" : "10.10",
                  "packages" : [
                     "postgrespro-1c-10-client_10.10-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-10-contrib_10.10-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-10-dev_10.10-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-10-docs-ru_10.10-1.bionic_all.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-10-docs_10.10-1.bionic_all.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-10-libs_10.10-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-10-plperl_10.10-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-10-plpython3_10.10-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-10-plpython_10.10-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-10-pltcl_10.10-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-10-server_10.10-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-10_10.10-1.bionic_amd64.deb"
                  ],
                  "install" : [
                     "apt-get update -y",
                     "apt-get install -y wget gnupg2 || apt-get install -y gnupg",
                     "wget -O - http://repo.postgrespro.ru/keys/GPG-KEY-POSTGRESPRO | apt-key add -",
                     "echo deb http://repo.postgrespro.ru//pg1c-arc...-10.10/ubuntu/ bionic main > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/postgrespro-1c.list",
                     "apt-get update -y",
                     "apt-get install -y postgrespro-1c-10-server postgrespro-1c-10-contrib",
                     "/opt/pgpro/1c-10/bin/pg-setup initdb",
                     "/opt/pgpro/1c-10/bin/pg-setup service enable",
                     "service postgrespro-1c-10 start"
                  ]
               }
            ]
         },
```





фрагмент http://repo.postgrespro.ru/1c-archiv...11.5/meta.json


```
         "18.04" : {
            "x86_64" : [
               {
                  "install" : [
                     "apt-get update -y",
                     "apt-get install -y wget gnupg2 || apt-get install -y gnupg",
                     "wget -O - http://repo.postgrespro.ru/keys/GPG-KEY-POSTGRESPRO | apt-key add -",
                     "echo deb http://repo.postgrespro.ru//pg1c-arc...c-11.5/ubuntu/ bionic main > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/postgrespro-1c.list",
                     "apt-get update -y",
                     "apt-get install -y postgrespro-1c-11-server postgrespro-1c-11-contrib",
                     "/opt/pgpro/1c-11/bin/pg-setup initdb",
                     "/opt/pgpro/1c-11/bin/pg-setup service enable",
                     "service postgrespro-1c-11 start"
                  ],
                  "packages" : [
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-client_11.5-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-contrib_11.5-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-dev_11.5-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-docs-ru_11.5-1.bionic_all.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-docs_11.5-1.bionic_all.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-libs_11.5-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-plperl_11.5-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-plpython3_11.5-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-plpython_11.5-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-pltcl_11.5-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-server_11.5-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11_11.5-1.bionic_amd64.deb"
                  ],
                  "version" : "11.5",
                  "product" : "PostgreSQL for 1C",
                  "package" : "postgrespro-1c-11-server_11.5-1.bionic_amd64.deb"
               }
            ]
         },
```

----------

freem345 (22.09.2019), vfp7 (23.09.2019), willdy (14.11.2019)

----------


## HPDX2300

Postgres Pro для 1С: что нового
https://infostart.ru/public/960592/
Олег Бартунов, 10.12.18

----------


## HPDX2300

1С Батл: PostgreSQL 9,10 vs MS SQL 2016
https://infostart.ru/public/962876/
Антон Дорошкевич, 10.12.18

----------


## HPDX2300

фрагмент http://repo.postgrespro.ru/1c-archiv...11.6/meta.json


```
      "ubuntu" : {
         "16.04" : {
Скрытый текст            "x86_64" : [
               {
                  "product" : "PostgreSQL for 1C",
                  "package" : "postgrespro-1c-11-server_11.6-1.xenial_amd64.deb",
                  "version" : "11.6",
                  "packages" : [
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-client_11.6-1.xenial_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-contrib_11.6-1.xenial_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-dev_11.6-1.xenial_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-docs-ru_11.6-1.xenial_all.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-docs_11.6-1.xenial_all.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-jit_11.6-1.xenial_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-libs_11.6-1.xenial_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-plperl_11.6-1.xenial_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-plpython3_11.6-1.xenial_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-plpython_11.6-1.xenial_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-pltcl_11.6-1.xenial_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-server_11.6-1.xenial_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11_11.6-1.xenial_amd64.deb"
                  ],
                  "install" : [
                     "apt-get update -y",
                     "apt-get install -y wget gnupg2 || apt-get install -y gnupg",
                     "wget -O - http://repo.postgrespro.ru/keys/GPG-KEY-POSTGRESPRO | apt-key add -",
                     "echo deb http://repo.postgrespro.ru//pg1c-archive/pg1c-11.6/ubuntu/ xenial main > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/postgrespro-1c.list",
                     "apt-get update -y",
                     "apt-get install -y postgrespro-1c-11-server postgrespro-1c-11-contrib",
                     "/opt/pgpro/1c-11/bin/pg-setup initdb",
                     "/opt/pgpro/1c-11/bin/pg-setup service enable",
                     "service postgrespro-1c-11 start"
                  ]
               }
            ]
         },
         "18.04" : {
Скрытый текст            "x86_64" : [
               {
                  "package" : "postgrespro-1c-11-server_11.6-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                  "version" : "11.6",
                  "product" : "PostgreSQL for 1C",
                  "packages" : [
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-client_11.6-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-contrib_11.6-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-dev_11.6-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-docs-ru_11.6-1.bionic_all.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-docs_11.6-1.bionic_all.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-jit_11.6-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-libs_11.6-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-plperl_11.6-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-plpython3_11.6-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-plpython_11.6-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-pltcl_11.6-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-server_11.6-1.bionic_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11_11.6-1.bionic_amd64.deb"
                  ],
                  "install" : [
                     "apt-get update -y",
                     "apt-get install -y wget gnupg2 || apt-get install -y gnupg",
                     "wget -O - http://repo.postgrespro.ru/keys/GPG-KEY-POSTGRESPRO | apt-key add -",
                     "echo deb http://repo.postgrespro.ru//pg1c-archive/pg1c-11.6/ubuntu/ bionic main > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/postgrespro-1c.list",
                     "apt-get update -y",
                     "apt-get install -y postgrespro-1c-11-server postgrespro-1c-11-contrib",
                     "/opt/pgpro/1c-11/bin/pg-setup initdb",
                     "/opt/pgpro/1c-11/bin/pg-setup service enable",
                     "service postgrespro-1c-11 start"
                  ]
               }
            ]
         },
         "19.04" : {
Скрытый текст            "x86_64" : [
               {
                  "version" : "11.6",
                  "package" : "postgrespro-1c-11-server_11.6-1.disco_amd64.deb",
                  "product" : "PostgreSQL for 1C",
                  "install" : [
                     "apt-get update -y",
                     "apt-get install -y wget gnupg2 || apt-get install -y gnupg",
                     "wget -O - http://repo.postgrespro.ru/keys/GPG-KEY-POSTGRESPRO | apt-key add -",
                     "echo deb http://repo.postgrespro.ru//pg1c-archive/pg1c-11.6/ubuntu/ disco main > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/postgrespro-1c.list",
                     "apt-get update -y",
                     "apt-get install -y postgrespro-1c-11-server postgrespro-1c-11-contrib",
                     "/opt/pgpro/1c-11/bin/pg-setup initdb",
                     "/opt/pgpro/1c-11/bin/pg-setup service enable",
                     "service postgrespro-1c-11 start"
                  ],
                  "packages" : [
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-client_11.6-1.disco_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-contrib_11.6-1.disco_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-dev_11.6-1.disco_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-docs-ru_11.6-1.disco_all.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-docs_11.6-1.disco_all.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-jit_11.6-1.disco_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-libs_11.6-1.disco_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-plperl_11.6-1.disco_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-plpython3_11.6-1.disco_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-plpython_11.6-1.disco_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-pltcl_11.6-1.disco_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-server_11.6-1.disco_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11_11.6-1.disco_amd64.deb"
                  ]
               }
            ]
         },
         "19.10" : {
Скрытый текст            "x86_64" : [
               {
                  "package" : "postgrespro-1c-11-server_11.6-1.eoan_amd64.deb",
                  "version" : "11.6",
                  "product" : "PostgreSQL for 1C",
                  "packages" : [
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-client_11.6-1.eoan_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-contrib_11.6-1.eoan_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-dev_11.6-1.eoan_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-docs-ru_11.6-1.eoan_all.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-docs_11.6-1.eoan_all.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-jit_11.6-1.eoan_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-libs_11.6-1.eoan_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-plperl_11.6-1.eoan_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-plpython3_11.6-1.eoan_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-plpython_11.6-1.eoan_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-pltcl_11.6-1.eoan_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11-server_11.6-1.eoan_amd64.deb",
                     "postgrespro-1c-11_11.6-1.eoan_amd64.deb"
                  ],
                  "install" : [
                     "apt-get update -y",
                     "apt-get install -y wget gnupg2 || apt-get install -y gnupg",
                     "wget -O - http://repo.postgrespro.ru/keys/GPG-KEY-POSTGRESPRO | apt-key add -",
                     "echo deb http://repo.postgrespro.ru//pg1c-archive/pg1c-11.6/ubuntu/ eoan main > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/postgrespro-1c.list",
                     "apt-get update -y",
                     "apt-get install -y postgrespro-1c-11-server postgrespro-1c-11-contrib",
                     "/opt/pgpro/1c-11/bin/pg-setup initdb",
                     "/opt/pgpro/1c-11/bin/pg-setup service enable",
                     "service postgrespro-1c-11 start"
                  ]
               }
            ]
         }
      }
```

----------

